# hocher le chef /hocher la tête



## gonzalo attenborough

Je *hache la tête* en faisant mine de comprendre.  Sería correcto "consentir con la cabeza"?

Desde ya, gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Gonzalo:

hocher (de) la tête: asentir con la cabeza

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Con razón no encontraba nada.Muchas gracias Gévy


----------



## atobar

Les gondoles privées, à l'amarre, sur notre passage, hochent tristement du fer. ¿Qué quiere decir ese verbo?


----------



## Yul

Ici, on dit hocher du fer comme on dirait hocher de la tête, c'est à dire, en la secouant de bas en haut ou de droite à gauche.

À la vérité, ce qui est difficile à comprendre c'est le mot fer. En en utilisant ce mot, on parle possiblement de l'armature en fer des gondoles  qui se balancent  sur l'eau. 

Enfin! Toute autre explication ferait bien l'affaire.
Yul


----------



## atobar

Yul said:


> Ici, on dit hocher du fer comme on dirait hocher de la tête, c'est à dire, en la secouant de bas en haut ou de droite à gauche.
> 
> À la vérité, ce qui est difficile à comprendre c'est le mot fer. En en utilisant ce mot, on parle possiblement de l'armature en fer des gondoles  qui se balancent  sur l'eau.
> 
> Enfin! Toute autre explication ferait bien l'affaire.
> Yul




Según yo lo interpreto sería:

A nuestro paso, las góndolas privadas (particulares), en la amarra, balancean tristemente sus hierros; DESPUÉS DICE: nous troublons leur rêve / perturbamos su sueño.

 ¿Qué tal esa interpretación que yo hago?, ¿es correcta?


----------



## Paquita

atobar said:


> ¿Qué tal esa interpretación que yo hago?, ¿es correcta?


Me parece correcta ...
En este enlace , corroboran la explicación de Yul. También veo un balanceo repititivo, monótono casi mecánico. Pero para mí, "balancear" es un poco "suave", casi alegre, preferiría quizás algo más neutral, como "mover" o "menear" o ... para no adecuarlo al "tristemente" que sigue..., no sé.


----------



## franro2003

Bonjour les amis foreros!

Comment vous interprétez cette expression? De quel côté va la tête? Et quel est son sens?
Traduiriez-vous par ladear la cabeza, aceptar con la cabeza?

Merci bien


----------



## yserien

De quel côté va la tête podría entenderse en sentido figurado algo así como : ¿qué pensamos, en qué pensamos, que hacemos,que decisión tomamos ? Literalmente, de qué lado va la cabeza no quiere decir nada en este caso.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,



franro2003 said:


> Bonjour les amis foreros!
> 
> Comment vous interprétez cette expression? De quel côté va la tête? Et quel est son sens?
> Traduiriez-vous par ladear la cabeza, aceptar con la cabeza?
> 
> Merci bien


Esto te lo dirá el contexto (CNTRL):


> *1.*  Secouer (la tête, le menton) *de droite à gauche ou de haut en bas* pour exprimer des sentiments divers, voire opposés, et interprétés d'après la mimique qui accompagne ce mouvement.



Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Maikel

Hocher la tête:
la remuer de haut en bas en signe d'assentiment ou de droit à gauche en signe de dénégation.
En tu caso, sería asentir.


----------



## tchlab

como traducir "hocher" en la frase :
"Il ne répondit pas. Il hochait il tête doucement.."


----------



## rolandbascou

*No contestaba. Meneaba la cabeza suavemente*


----------



## merylley

Y en el caso de ... :

Le mot "chéri" *hoche* un visage résigné.

¿?


----------



## Zazi

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?

Dans un roman qui verse sur la guerre de l'Iraq, un iraquien veut se joindre aux térroristes:
–Comment ne t'es-tu pas engagé avant pour défendre ton pays?"
–Je respectais mon père qui tenait à ce que j'achève mes études de droit. J'aurais été un porc de lui désobéir.
Convaincu, *il hocha le chef*.
–À sept heures devant le café Saïd.

Le sense habituel du mot _hocher_ ne concorde pas, spécialment parce que le texte ne parle pas d'aucun chef. Dans ce cas, ça peut-être aurait peut signifier "il hocha (la tête) au chef", je crois.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Aquí significa: asintió con la cabeza.
Le chef= la tête. *Opiner du chef* tiene el mismo sentido


----------



## angieyuki

lo encontré como "asentir con la cabeza" pero no sé si se de en este contexto:

- C'est une femme qui n'a pas d'importance...
Une ombre passa sur le visage de Noa. *Hochant* la tête, elle murmura:
- Pourquoi, pas d'importance? Est-ce qu'il y a des femmes qui n'ont pas d'importance?

Gracias desde ya !! (si alguien tiene la rue sans nom / la calle sin nombre de Marcel Aymé le agradecería mucho si me puede mandar el link o el archivo )

GRACIAS !!!!!


----------



## Paquita

¿Meneando la cabeza?

Edit:
 No siempre es asentir..
"Asentir" si la meneas de arrriba abajo y "negar" si la meneas de izquierda a derecha...

El diccionario Espasa no lo recoge:
hocher - Dictionnaire Français-Espagnol WordReference.com
 y el Larousse se equivoca:


> *hocher *
> 
> [ˈɔʃe]
> verbe transitif
> hocher la tête   [de haut en bas]  asent*a*r con la cabeza
> [de droite à gauche]  negar con la cabeza


----------



## angieyuki

lo tendré en cuenta, gracias!!


----------



## Flamingo57

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Hola amigos:
No se como puedo traducir exactamente la palabra "hochant".
La conversación está sacada de "20 años despues" y es una conversación en que d'Artagnan le pregunta a Aramís de donde viene a las 2 de la mañana si es un fraile de convento, a lo que Aramís responde: del cielo. 
La novela sigue: Du ciel, répète d'Artagnan en hochant la tête.

Se puede traducir como: ¿golpeando la cabeza con la mano? ¿moviendo la cabeza? ¿rascándose la cabeza?
Gracias de antemano.


----------

